# Plant ID



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

Im thinking some kind of Rotala. Any ideas? Leaves grow in a uniform + shape all the way up. No rotation each node.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Rotala macrandra_ of some kind. I suggest looking in the Plant Finder because it's hard to tell which from the photo.


----------

